# Saludos desde las selvas del sureste!



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola paisanos bikers!
Al igual que el post anterior, hasta ahora me doy cuenta de que hay un foro de Mexico en MTBR! Increible! :madman:

Soy nuevo en esto de los foros, pero no nuevo en el MTB. Con casi 20 años de practicar el deporte, casi, casi que lo conozco desde sus inicios, jeje!
Soy un científico mexicano y me dedico a investigar la naturaleza silvestre (flora y fauna) en los bellos lugares y reservas naturales que tenemos en el sureste de nuestro país (Campeche -donde vivo-, Chiapas, y Tabasco).

Tengo un par de bicis por ahora: Una Specialized Pitch (Tijera Rock Shox Pike 140 mm y amortiguado XFusion O2r 150m) con algunas mejoras y cambios (Componentes: Cambios Sram x9 y Deore LX, Frenos Avid, Crank Shimano Deore, potencia, barra, y postes de asiento de fibra de carbono FSA) y una GT avalanche pro rígida con casi todo stock.

La Pitch es, con mucho, la mejor bici que he tenido y es con la que mejor me he acoplado para subir y bajar cerros y hasta para travesias all mountain largas (mas de 30 km). No es una bici ligera (poco mas de 15 kilos), pero su geometría es la que más me ha acomodado y gustado de todas las bicis que he tenido (que ya son algunas, jeje). Realmente es una bici asombrosa y muy fuerte que aguanta de todo y es una pena que Specialized la haya descontinuado para el 2012.

Solo un par de fotos para la introducción y espero "asomarme" por aquí de vez en cuando.
Saludos y ride on!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Bienvenido!!!

Esta muy chula tu bici y luego nos pasas mas fotos de por aquellos lares que no se ven ni se comentan tanto por aca.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias Warp.
Creo que ahora entiendo porque no me había dado cuenta de que había un foro-México en MTBR: parece que no hay mucha actividad por acá, verdad? Bueno, gracias otra vez.
Un abrazo


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Gracias Warp.
> Creo que ahora entiendo porque no me había dado cuenta de que había un foro-México en MTBR: parece que no hay mucha actividad por acá, verdad? Bueno, gracias otra vez.
> Un abrazo


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso , eso eso , así es mi estimado Serengetijack, en éste exclusivo y honorable foro no hay mucha actividad, de hecho casi nada , a veces nos pasamos varios días y nadie postea  y a veces posteamos algo y casi nadie contesta o contestamos puras vaciladas .
Claro que también hay quien le pone talento y mucha seriedad como ..............a sí como este cuate mmmm......ay no recuerdo su nombre .

Realmente es una experiencia muy grata pertenecer a este H. Foro donde se respira un aire de........digamos de.............a sí libertad y confianza plena , puedes escribir lo que quieras y si es de mtbikes mejor , también poner fotos y relatar tus rodadas o viajes bichicleteros .

Pues bienvenido y adelante .

Saludos a todos los usuarios del foro.

the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Que tal la Pitch en la Selva??

Saludos desde la otra punta Ensenada B.C.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok lastbiker, entiendo. Supongo que es una comunidad nueva y/o pequeña, no y por eso no hay tanta actividad. Noto un dejo de sarcasmo en tu comentario -eso de se respira un aire de... de---- o estoy alucinando?
Saludos,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Que tal la Pitch en la Selva??
> 
> Saludos desde la otra punta Ensenada B.C.


La Pitch se comporta de maravilla en la Selva. Como te podrás imaginar, la peninsula de Yucatán es muy plana, así que no hay muchas montañas que digamos para probarla a su máximo. Sin embargo, tengo algunas rutas secretas en Calakmul que son una maravilla en invierno -por aquello del calorón en la selva.

También la he llevado un par de veces alrededor de San Cristobal de las Casas, Chiapas y ahí si que hay montañas padres para andar. Es una bici excelente para el descenso, que te da mucha confianza bajando rápido, pero que también se pedalea muy bien en las subidas. Si le invierto algo mas de dinero la puedo bajar hasta unos 13.5 o 14 kg, lo que sería excelente, porque a veces si se siente algo pesada.

Baja California debe ser un lugar maravilloso para el MTB. Este año estoy pensando una escapada a la Sierra de San Pedro Martir y al desierto de BC, en el invierno quiza.
Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Ok lastbiker, entiendo. Supongo que es una comunidad nueva y/o pequeña, no y por eso no hay tanta actividad. Noto un dejo de sarcasmo en tu comentario -eso de se respira un aire de... de---- o estoy alucinando?
> Saludos,


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Serengetijack :

Realmente a mi me gusta vacilar a veces y con los que me llevo y me la aguantan o nos la aguantamos , pero sarcástico para nada , espera a conocer a los Señores Bicicleteros del Sarcasmo , hay dos que tres .

La verdad quien sabe cuantos honorables foreros estén matriculados en este semestre bicicletero de mtbr /forums /México , a lo mejor alguno de nuestros dos estimados moderadores nos digan algún día cuantos integramos el foro .

Se ve , se nota , se siente , se presiente que cada día somos mas y eso es bueno .

Saludos desde las selvas de Puebla o sease Africam uka uka chaka uka

the last biker.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> La Pitch ............... Si le invierto algo mas de dinero la puedo bajar hasta unos 13.5 o 14 kg, lo que sería excelente, porque a veces si se siente algo pesada.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

[

Según cálculos muy concienzudos para bajarle un kilo a una bici hay que invertir como mil dolarucos o sea a dolar el gramo y esto es palabra de Bichi -Cletero.

Saludos.

the last biker[/QUOTE]

OK. Interesante. Entonces se aceptan sugerencias para invertir esos mil de los verdes y bajrale el kilito a la burra, a ver si me animo!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

yo soy muy weight weenie, me gustan las bicis livianas, y por lo regular las armo asi, tipo peso pluma.

Y la sugerencia numero uno y la mas rapida para bajarle un kilito, es meterle unos rines NoTubes ZTR, para esa bicileta los recomendables deben de ser los Flow, y obio usarlos sin tubo, ese kilito menos no te debe de costar mas de 600 dlls

y pedalear en la Sierra de San Pedro Martir esta super, hay una veredas ahi construidas, unas son para uso exclusivo de caminata y por Vallecitos hay una pista de bicicletas, que esta muy bien, que te digo, siempre es impresionante pedalear entre pinos, por ahi te encuentras un venado


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> yo soy muy weight weenie, me gustan las bicis livianas, y por lo regular las armo asi, tipo peso pluma.
> 
> Y la sugerencia numero uno y la mas rapida para bajarle un kilito, es meterle unos rines NoTubes ZTR, para esa bicileta los recomendables deben de ser los Flow, y obio usarlos sin tubo, ese kilito menos no te debe de costar mas de 600 dlls
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias rickyx5 y lastbiker por sus consejos.

Yo no soy un weight weenie, ni práctico el cross-country (dios me libre y me aleje de la likra!  no se crean! solo bromeo!) por lo que no uso ni necesito una bici ultraligera.

Mas bien hago y me gusta más el terreno duro y difícil, más parecido al enduro/all mountain en terrenos muy técnicos, con brincos y saltos (gaps) hasta de 1.5 metros, mucha piedra, muchos baches (unos enormes de las tuzas de por acá que parecen conejos y que me han doblado hasta los rines de la cuatrimoto!), muchas curvas, subidas y bajadas duras y "downhilleras" (sobre todo en Chiapas). Es el hábitat natural de la Pitch! 

Sin embargo si me gustaría hacer un poco más ligera a la Pitch y pienso invertir a ello, ya que la bici realmente me gusta y me acomoda mucho.

He leido algo del tema en otros foros y aquí mismo en MTBR y el consenso parece ser el siguiente:

1. Comenzar por el crank. El Deoré que tengo es bueno (asi a secas) pero es algo pesado así que he pensado en un XT o un Race Face de solo dos discos y con bash guard. El Deoré ya tiene uno que otro trancaso así que ya va siendo hora de cambiarlo. Esos salvaría unos 300 gramos? Por cual irían ustedes: el XT o el Race Face (no recuerdo el modelo de 2 platos para all mountain)?

2. En efecto, los rines son los DT Swiss 445D, que están OK, pero que podría cambiar por unos Edge de carbono (lo se, son carísimos, pero vi unos en Canada en una Ibis el año pasado y se me caía la baba!). No puedo ir tubeless por que el tipo de terreno en que ando no lo permite. Un amigo en Europa está por conseguirme un nuevo tipo de cámaras Suizas ultraligeras y prácticamente "inponchables", que usan muchos pros del enduro hoy en día. (en cuanto las tenga les comento por acá). Si cambio a los rines de carbono y meto estas "maravillas de cámaras" mi estimación es salvar otros 250-300 gramos (quizá mas?).

3. Aunque estoy muy a gusto con el amortiguador Pike, si cambio a un amortiguador solo de aire (Lyrik, Fox Float) salvaría hasta unos 600 gr. Sin embargo si decido hacer eso después (normalmente soy de los que cambian cosas hasta que casi se acaban o se descomponen), probablemente me decida por aumentar el recorrido a uno de 160 mm, lo que de nuevo aumentaría peso (creo) 

4. Ya cambié el manubrio, poste de asiento, asiento y potencia por unos de fibra de carbono y eso me ha salvado unos 200 gramos (creo, no lo he pesado realmente)

Así que realmente no se que más cambiar para bajarle más el peso y llegar a mi objetivo de 13.5 o 14 kilos, ya que el tipo de llantas que necesito son de alto volumen y gajo grande (por lo variado del terreno en la selva) y difícilmente podría ir por unas más ligeras. Recientemente compre unas CST Caballero con paredes de kevlar para tenerlas de refacción. Estas son uno poco más ligeras que las Eskar, pero aún no las he probado.

De nueva cuenta, se aceptan sugerencias, críticas y de más... gracias!
Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> He leido algo del tema en otros foros y aquí mismo en MTBR y el consenso parece ser el siguiente:
> 
> 1. Comenzar por el crank. El Deoré Por cual irían ustedes: el XT o el Race Face (no recuerdo el modelo de 2 platos para all mountain)?
> 
> ...


Crank... Ni uno ni otro. No te gastes tanta plata y vete por un SLX. Mas fuerte que un XT, apenas 60grs mas pesado y bastante mas barato. Un guarda pesa mas o menos lo mismo que un plato grande, asi que para perder peso, simplemente quita un plato. Igual hablamos de ~90grs.

Ruedas... Vas a ahorrar mas con llantas ligeras. No se cuanto pesan las Eskar, pero te pueden venir bien unas Maxxis Ardent (650grs en 2.25") o incluso unas Schwalbe Nobby Nic (590grs en 2.25"). Tus rines estan bien, aunque un poco ligeros (para mi gusto) para tu uso. En ese caso, pensando en rendimiento y peso, un juego nuevo de Flows (470grs c/u) con Hope Pro II y rayos Competition, deberian ayudarte a bajar peso. Mas ligero? DT's 240's con baleros ceramicos.

Amortiguador... No se que Pike traigas, pero si es una de U-Turn de aire, anda por los 2,200grs (yo tengo una). Si quieres perder peso, puedes irte por la Revelation Dual Air y le vas a tirar unos 400grs y de paso irte a 150mm... creo que un poco menos peso con la Fox 32, pero no estoy seguro. La Lyrik es cualquier cosa menos ligera. La 36 Float se queda mas o menos igual que la Pike. Mas rebaja de peso?? Una DT Swiss XM150 (no estoy seguro del numero del modelo). Pesa como 1,675grs creo para 150mm. Tambien esta la Revelation World Cup... 1670grs.

Me interesan esas camaras supermaravillosas de Enduro... a mi tampoco me late el tubeless por razones que no vienen al caso.

Otro sitio donde se puede ahorrar un monton de peso sin gastar mucho es el sillin. Tambien te puedes ir por pedales mas ligeros.

TLB... Por desgracia no tengo manera de decir cuantos foreros somos. Cuando te das de alta a MTBR, te das de alta para todos los foros. El foro no hace distincion en donde posteas. Lo que si, es que la actividad ha venido a menos. En algun momento llegamos a tener mas visitas (hits) que algunos foros de estados de USA o de algunos fabricantes. Eso creo que lo podemos ver todos en la pagina principal de todos los foros. Te muestra cuantos hilos hay abiertos y cuantos hits tiene cada foro.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> 1. Comenzar por el crank. El Deoré que tengo es bueno (asi a secas) pero es algo pesado así que he pensado en un XT o un Race Face de solo dos discos y con bash guard. El Deoré ya tiene uno que otro trancaso así que ya va siendo hora de cambiarlo. Esos salvaría unos 300 gramos? Por cual irían ustedes: el XT o el Race Face (no recuerdo el modelo de 2 platos para all mountain)?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Yo no soy un weight weenie, ni práctico el cross-country (dios me libre y me aleje de la likra!  no se crean! solo bromeo!) por lo que no uso ni necesito una bici ultraligera.
> En efecto, los rines son los DT Swiss 445D, que están OK, pero que podría cambiar por unos Edge de carbono (lo se, son carísimos, pero vi unos en Canada en una Ibis el año pasado y se me caía la baba!). No puedo ir tubeless por que el tipo de terreno en que ando no lo permite. Un amigo en Europa está por conseguirme un nuevo tipo de cámaras Suizas ultraligeras y prácticamente "inponchables", que usan muchos pros del enduro hoy en día. (en cuanto las tenga les comento por acá). Si cambio a los rines de carbono y meto estas "maravillas de cámaras" mi estimación es salvar otros 250-300 gramos (quizá mas?).
> 
> De nueva cuenta, se aceptan sugerencias, críticas y de más... gracias!
> Saludos,


En la multiplicación la diferencia es mínima y dificilmente la sentirías.
Donde más pudieras sentir la baja de peso es en el peso rotacional, entre más periférico mejor, ó sea las llantas, coincido con Warp, las Nobby Nic tienen buen balón y gajos grandes, solo que los costados de las "normales" son muy débiles, conviene conseguirlas en Snakeskin ó las Double Defense. Los rines Enve (anteriormente Edge) bajan como unos 100 gr cada uno con respecto a los DT, son muy estables (rígidos) y añaden bling a la bici, pero adelgazan la cartera un buen.
De las súper cámaras maravillosas checa el enlace http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/eclipse-innertube-56g-490356.html 
En las llantas serían de 230 a 340 gr, rines 200 gr y cámaras otros 200 gr, todo esto donde mas puedes notar la reducción en peso.
Para cambio de amortiguador checa en Push Industries, ellos te pueden recomendar algo acorde a tus necesidades.
Nada más considera que esta enfermedad una vez adquirida dificilmente se cura.
Saludos.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Hola

Piensale bien, para bajarle peso a una bici hay que invertirle bien y a veces no se baja tanto igual piensa mas en performance y asi te sentiras mas feliz y tu rendimeinto sera mejor. Te podria decir que le pusieras unos crossmax slr the 1000 USD para bajarle, pero estas dispuesto a pagar eso por a lo mejor un kilo?. En todo caso yo buscaria la opcion de comprar una bici usada con mejores componetes que igual no salga tan cara. En Mexico es un poco dificl hacer esto pero estoy seguro que alguien del foro te ayudaria o te aconcejaria para comprar un bici mejor.

Cuidate y saludos :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> BTW .- Mi estimado Serengetijack , si realmente le quieres bajar peso a tu bici y gastarte los mil verdes , mejor cambia cuadro .


^ +1, como diria el chavo, "eso eso!!"


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Gracias mil por los consejos!!. 

Se ve a leguas que todos ustedes son grandes conocedores de este bello deporte!
Warp, Doccoraje, Lastbiker: Como le hacen?!! Tienen todos esos datos en tu cabeza? O se sientan junto a un libro de MTB a escribir en el foro?!! Asombroso realmente!

Increible como saben todos ustedes estos pesos exactos de todos estos componentes diferentes!

No pienso cambiar el cuadro -gracias por la sugerencia, de todas formas- porque realmente estoy muy a gusto con la bici, solo quiero hacerla un poco más ligera para que me pueda llevarme a más lugares difíciles con mayor facilidad. Realmente no me preocupa mucho el costo para lograrlo.

Seguiré sus consejos y hay les cuento mas adelante en que acabo todo, sale. De nuevo, muchas gracias.

_________

Yo no se tanto de bicis como ustedes, es obvio, pero creo que el deporte de MTB y por ende sus practicantes, se beneficiarían mucho si pudieramos lograr un balance entre la pasión por la bicicleta y la pasión por DONDE nos lleva la bicicleta. Para mi es mucho más importante -y bello- lo segundo.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ^ +1, como diria el chavo, "eso eso!!"


Cuanto pesa un cuadro Pitch?

Porque tampoco es que con una milanesa de los verdes se pueda hacer de un cuadro bueno y ligero de 150mm... a menos que sea de medio cachete y puede que haya que meterle varo en otro poste.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bienvenido y felicidades por darle tantos años .Coincido con algunos, la mejor y mas barata o menos cara forma de bajarle el peso en los rines y llantas y creo que si, lo mas importante es disfrutar la bici dependiendo el tipo de rodadas que hagas. 
Lo que si es cierto es que son o somos pocos los que se meten a postear y deberíamos de ser mas activos en este foro.
Que nos falta ? quizas poner más seguido nuestras rodadas ? vamosle echandole ganas y fotos de salidad recientes, sobre todo ahorita que para mi, es la mejor epoca del año.

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Estimados compañeros del pedal:

Ahora si creo que me los agarre en curva, pues todos andan muy EQUIVOCADOS :nono::nono:

Pues científicamente ya esta bien documentado que la manera mas económica de bajarle peso y en donde mas se siente, es en el peso rotacional, que se encuentra alrededor de la cintura. :eekster::eekster:

En otras palabras hay que bajarle a los Tacos, Tortas y Panuchos. :thumbsup:

Ahì si les prometo que si van a sentir un buen, la diferencia y hasta su cartera se los va agradecer.:ihih:

Y bienvenido al foro Jack.

La verdad que tu bici, la Pitch es un bicicletoton, hace un año me invitaron a un demo bike de specialized y tube la oportunidad de probar casi toda la linea 2011 en mis terrenos (bosque de la primavera) y al final me dì cuenta que specialized tiene muy buenas bicis (me gustaron la stumpjumper, la epic nueva y la enduro de carbono) pero solo la Pitch la sentí perfecta, como si ya la hubiera manejado durante años.(geometría genial y balance de peso entre aplomo y ligereza)

Yo francamente no le cambiaría nada.

Quizas la suspension delantera y no tanto por peso. Sino por un desempeño mas sofisticado, que la Pitch bien se lo merece. :cornut:


Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*y caemos a lo mismo*

Pues si ... todo depende de preferencias, para muchos es importante una bici muy ligera a otros que los componentes cumplan lo establecido, para otros que tenga lo de lujo en fin lo importante es que estes feliz....Ya sea con carbon, aluminio, 29, 26, single speed...etc. Asi que hechale numero y decidete por lo que mas quieras ya que aqui vas a encontrar de todas opiniones y gustos. Desde el que te hable de gramos y hasta que te hable de dolares por componente.

********

Yo tambien he tenido la oportunidad de probar y rodar una bici igual a la que tienes , la verdad specialized hace buenas bicis ( muchos no estaran deacuerdo), lo que me sorprendio fue que no era tan pesada como se ve y parecio que rodava muy bien., aparte que sus curvas son muy seductoras. Sin conoces el todos tus componenete creo que le cambiaria primero el fork (creo que no tienes fox) le compraria un TALAS para que puedas tener variedad en la amortiguacion y en las subidas no te mates, tambien le cambiaria la amortiguacion trasera creo que de ahi sentirias muy buenos cambios, del peso no te prometo nada ya que no creo que baje mucho. Una cosa mas veo que aun tienes el chain ring -debe ser 44- sino lo usas mucho mejor cambialo por una bashring (perdon pero no me se todas las partes en espaniol ) y asi te evitaras muchos tallones en las pantorrillas. Sin conocer tu estilo de rodeo y teniendo como base tu bici me atrevo a decirte que las Yeti 575 estan bajando un buen y eso seria una buena opcion para ti en cuanto a calidad y precio 
Yeti 575 Mountain Bike 2011 Build Carbon Med Fox Shock Shimano XTR XT 10 SP Rear | eBay

solo una opinion!!!

*****
Espero que sin queres te hayas vuelto un "foco rojo" para este panel , ya que como dices no hay actividad y creo que hay bastante material para tener este espacio lleno de mil cosas...Yo he opinado un par de ocacione sy una vez me atrevi a pedir que si alguien queria rodar conmigo a lo cual la respuesta fue nula y decepcionante.

Gracias... a lo mejor un jalon de orejas no esta mal debes en cuando

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Cuanto pesa un cuadro Pitch?
> 
> La verdad no se cuanto pese un cuadro Pitch. Lo he buscado en el tread de Specialized pero no hay nada. Tampoco en la página del fabricante.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Gracias Biker 231!
Pues yo hare mi nejor esfuerzo por venir aquí tan seguido como pueda, pero como soy nuevo en esto de los foros, pues la verdad no se, quiza me guste o quiza no. Ya veremos.
Saludos



biker231 said:


> Bienvenido y felicidades por darle tantos años .Coincido con algunos, la mejor y mas barata o menos cara forma de bajarle el peso en los rines y llantas y creo que si, lo mas importante es disfrutar la bici dependiendo el tipo de rodadas que hagas.
> Lo que si es cierto es que son o somos pocos los que se meten a postear y deberíamos de ser mas activos en este foro.
> Que nos falta ? quizas poner más seguido nuestras rodadas ? vamosle echandole ganas y fotos de salidad recientes, sobre todo ahorita que para mi, es la mejor epoca del año.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Estimados compañeros del pedal:
> 
> Ahora si creo que me los agarre en curva, pues todos andan muy EQUIVOCADOS :nono::nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Cuanto pesa un cuadro Pitch?
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

twin said:


> Pues si ... todo depende de preferencias, para muchos es importante una bici muy ligera a otros que los componentes cumplan lo establecido, para otros que tenga lo de lujo en fin lo importante es que estes feliz....Ya sea con carbon, aluminio, 29, 26, single speed...etc. Asi que hechale numero y decidete por lo que mas quieras ya que aqui vas a encontrar de todas opiniones y gustos. Desde el que te hable de gramos y hasta que te hable de dolares por componente.
> 
> ____________
> I guess then you are an English speaker, right?
> ...


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> twin said:
> 
> 
> > Pues si ... todo depende de preferencias, para muchos es importante una bici muy ligera a otros que los componentes cumplan lo establecido, para otros que tenga lo de lujo en fin lo importante es que estes feliz....Ya sea con carbon, aluminio, 29, 26, single speed...etc. Asi que hechale numero y decidete por lo que mas quieras ya que aqui vas a encontrar de todas opiniones y gustos. Desde el que te hable de gramos y hasta que te hable de dolares por componente.
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> twin said:
> 
> 
> > The winter is the best time for it. However, this year is my sabbatical (I am an academic) and I will be leaving the country for a year or so to spend some time in London and Tanzania. Therefore, the winter of 2012 would be much better time for a ride here when I come back.
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

doccoraje said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > Winter 2012?? are you aware of the Mayan prophecies?
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> De hecho, voy a ver si puedo hacer un poco de MTB por allá -para hacerla de cebo sobre ruedas de leones y cebras! jeje-
> 
> Saludos!


Excelente!!

Ya puedes ir armando la subida al Kilimanjaro en bici! :thumbsup:

Algun dia me aventare a una ruta de esas.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> doccoraje said:
> 
> 
> > jaja Si claro! Acá vivo doc, recuerdas! Mayalandia! jeje
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Excelente!!
> 
> Ya puedes ir armando la subida al Kilimanjaro en bici! :thumbsup:
> 
> Algun dia me aventare a una ruta de esas.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues apúrate Warp !!!!!! , porque como está la cosa planes a muy muy largo largo largo largo plazo quien sabe si de tiempo


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Excelente!!
> 
> Ya puedes ir armando la subida al Kilimanjaro en bici! :thumbsup:
> 
> Algun dia me aventare a una ruta de esas.


Oh estaría de poca el Kilimanjaro! Recuerdo haber visto un video de Fabien Barel sobre un MTB invitational que él organizo para recaudar fondos para niños Massai, en el que bajaron ese "cerrito" en bici!

Sin embargo dudo poder hacer algo así, Warp -y tener la condición física para ello-, principalmente porque estaré en friega atrapando bichos en el monte, sacándoles sangre y estudiando sus enfermedades y parásitos. Es mi principal pasión, así que no me molesta, pero entre trampeo y trampeo, espero poder llevarme una MTB de segunda mano que esté 2-3 -comprada en Londres, porque sale carísimo llevarsela desde aquí- y hecharme unas rodaditas donde sea seguro hacerlo  Cuando me vaya, se la regalaré a un niño local.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*atando cabos .............*



Serengetijack said:


> Este año, regreso a donde estudie el posgrado -hace ya unos cuantos añitos, jeje
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > Este año, regreso a donde estudie el posgrado -hace ya unos cuantos añitos, jeje
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > jaja, Orale!! Excelente! Pero no soy ningún heroe. Solo un tipo con suerte y privilegiado de haber tenido la oportunidad de estudoar fuera.
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > -------------------------------
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > ____________
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

jajaja, que malvado, woofter o poofter!! LOL
Como no va a ser gay, si al final de la peli sale hasta con su novio (el otro bailarín) de la mano!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> jajaja, que malvado, woofter o poofter!! LOL
> Como no va a ser gay, si al final de la peli sale hasta con su novio (el otro bailarín) de la mano!!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja eso debe se en la versión viva la libertad de expresión , pero yo vi la versión " machine rin " y en esa sale de la mano de una chamacona antes de aventarse el " Lago de los Cisnes Machos ":madmax:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

twin said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > jajajaj Ustedes ya ni la perdonan ..ya se llevaron entre las patas al de la mallitas
> ...


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

bienvenido serengetijack.... me imagino que las "selvas" de por alla han de ser tan hermosas como las que tenemos para aca en el norte... i want bush!!! arriba la selva!!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Epale .. que tienes contra las licras .. te quiero ver por aca en medio del desierto a 35C, entre rocas y cactus y un que otro berrendo, con tu baggys bien pesadotes ... jajaja 

O haya en la Sabana

Es un must cuando hace mushisimo calor .. y en la linea de salidad de las carreras .. fuera de ahi .. pues los baggies no?? pa no andar ensenando miserias


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Epale .. que tienes contra las licras .. te quiero ver por aca en medio del desierto a 35C, entre rocas y cactus y un que otro berrendo, con tu baggys bien pesadotes ... jajaja
> 
> Nada, nada, como crees, cada quien se pone lo que quiere.
> A mi me encanta la licra sobre todo si la veo en una linda chica ciclista, con curvas abundantes y refinadas...no hay nada mejor que eso para recrear la pulpila en la montaña despues de una buena rodada!
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jajaja .. buena esa .. en los 30's ya califico para MAMILIS ?? o los Middle Age son hasta los 40's ??

por cierto que la UCI ya regulo el uso de las licras para DH










Ya las prohibieron, lo raro, es que hay algunos que estan incomformes


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Uci*



rickyx5 said:


> Jajaja .. buena esa .. en los 30's ya califico para MAMILIS ?? o los Middle Age son hasta los 40's ??
> 
> por cierto que la UCI ya regulo el uso de las licras para DH
> 
> Ya las prohibieron, lo raro, es que hay algunos que estan incomformes


No me extraña. Esos de la UCI están bien locos. Acaban de sacar el 4X de sus competiciones oficiales, lo que ha enojado -una vez más- mucho a la comunidad MTB internacional. Otra, Freecaster esta por sacar su propia linea de carreras de DH como consecuencia de la UCI pidiendoles regalias prohibitibas para transmitirlas!

Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Ya las prohibieron, lo raro, es que hay algunos que estan incomformes


Tampoco me extrana... no es poco comun ver skinsuits en algunas pruebas del Campeonato del Mundo de DH. Dependiendo del circuito... en Champery no te ayudan en nada, por ejemplo.

Lo que deberian regular es el equipo de seguridad, pero nada mas. Alla tu si quieres ir con crinolinas.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Peso*

Volviendo un poco al peso de los componentes, creo que hay que ver qué realmente vale la pena cambiar, no solo hay que ver los gramos que te ahorres sino que los componentes te den un mejor funcionamiento. He visto varias palancas y postes de asiento donde por ahorrarte varios gramos te quedas a medio cerro.
En mi caso cambiè rines por unos I9 y ademàs de los gramos ahorrados, el engranaje que tienen te da un agarre inmediato y la aceleraciòn es excelente :thumbsup:

































Saludos


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Estos pesos son con todo y llantas.......


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

biker231 said:


> Volviendo un poco al peso de los componentes, creo que hay que ver qué realmente vale la pena cambiar, no solo hay que ver los gramos que te ahorres sino que los componentes te den un mejor funcionamiento. He visto varias palancas y postes de asiento donde por ahorrarte varios gramos te quedas a medio cerro.
> En mi caso cambiè rines por unos I9 y ademàs de los gramos ahorrados, el engranaje que tienen te da un agarre inmediato y la aceleraciòn es excelente :thumbsup:
> 
> _______________
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Jajaja .. buena esa .. en los 30's ya califico para MAMILIS ?? o los Middle Age son hasta los 40's ??
> 
> por cierto que la UCI ya regulo el uso de las licras para DH
> 
> Ya las prohibieron, lo raro, es que hay algunos que estan incomformes


Pues no se ricky, pero si a los 30 estás así (no creo que sea tu caso), creo que si califica como MAMILISIS!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Lo que sigue será también bien pensado y ahora más con todos sus buenos consejos.


Ya vi tu suspe y es una Pike Coil U-Turn. Esa debe andar por arriba de los 2300grs. Te lo pongo en perspectiva, la Fox Van 36 de resorte, tiene un peso MUY similar.

Una Revelation Dual Air de 150 anda por los 1800grs.

Entiendo tambien que te quieras quedar con el resorte, por el tacto, ya que en mi muy tonta opinion, el tacto del resorte no tiene igual. Pero si le puedes poner circuitos de amortiguacion de una Revelation a tu Pike. No vas a ahorrar peso, pero si va a hacer tu bici mas estable en terreno muy quebrado y te dara la opcion de bloqueo y ajuste de compresion.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Ya vi tu suspe y es una Pike Coil U-Turn. Esa debe andar por arriba de los 2300grs. Te lo pongo en perspectiva, la Fox Van 36 de resorte, tiene un peso MUY similar.
> 
> Una Revelation Dual Air de 150 anda por los 1800grs.
> 
> Entiendo tambien que te quieras quedar con el resorte, por el tacto, ya que en mi muy tonta opinion, el tacto del resorte no tiene igual. Pero si le puedes poner circuitos de amortiguacion de una Revelation a tu Pike. No vas a ahorrar peso, pero si va a hacer tu bici mas estable en terreno muy quebrado y te dara la opcion de bloqueo y ajuste de compresion.


Wow. Y como hago eso? (poner "circuitos de amortiguacion de una Revelation al Pike")?, Supongo que comprando el motion control? Había pensado eso, pero el juego que venden (Amazon, ebay) es el que es con control de bloqueo remoto al manubrio y yo preferiría el normal. Sabes si se puede dejar normal este?.
Gracias!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Wow. Y como hago eso? (poner "circuitos de amortiguacion de una Revelation al Pike")?, Supongo que comprando el motion control? Había pensado eso, pero el juego que venden (Amazon, ebay) es el que es con control de bloqueo remoto al manubrio y yo preferiría el normal. Sabes si se puede dejar normal este?.
> Gracias!


Creo que si... pero tienes que abrir el cartucho y soltar un resorte que tiene adentro. Lo que no me acuerdo es si pierdes el ajuste de Floodgate o no.

A mi me sobra un Black Box de una Revelation. Le voy a poner ese a mi Pike y te puedo mandar el original de mi 454 Dual Air U-Turn (normal, no remoto). Pasame tu direccion via PM. Eso si, no sera antes de las primeras 2 semanas de Noviembre.

El otro que necesitarias es el Dual Flow rebound de la Revelation. Es para tijeras de 150mm, pero si queda. Al menos si queda en mi Pike.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Wow. Y como hago eso? (poner "circuitos de amortiguacion de una Revelation al Pike")?, Supongo que comprando el motion control? Había pensado eso, pero el juego que venden (Amazon, ebay) es el que es con control de bloqueo remoto al manubrio y yo preferiría el normal. Sabes si se puede dejar normal este?.
> Gracias!


................................................................................................................................

Serengetijack , aquí te va mi recomendación al respecto de bajarle peso a tu bici , como ya mencioné anteriormente , no está tan fácil , pero un medio kilo a un kilo si se puede .

Desde mi punto de vista ya comenzaste al revés volteado , yo lo último que hubiera cambiado era precisamente el manubrio, el poste de asiento , poste de manubrio y asiento , pero pues eso ya está, punto, borrón y cuenta nueva .

El primer cambio para reducción de peso en la bici son las ruedas (llantas, rims, mazas , rayos ) sin embargo para el uso que se le da a la Pitch las que tu tienes NO SON tan pesadas.

Entonces nos vamos a la horquilla , lo que te aconseja Warp tiene sentido desde un punto de vista funcional pero no de reducción de peso , por otro lado si tu nunca has desarmado una horquilla o no tienes el conocimiento de hacerlo te vas a meter en camisa de once varas , desconozco si por tus dominios territoriales haya algún taller con experiencia comprobada en mantenimiento de horquillas que te lo pueda hacer .

Si como has mencionado anteriormente "money is not a problem " mejor cómprate una horquilla nueva que tenga los últimos features y ademas le dan caché a tu Pitch , digamos una Fox Talas 2012 con recubrimiento kashima (adjunto foto de la mía ) , una Rock Shox Revelation XX World Cup o una excelentísima Marzocchi 44 RC 3 Titanium , con cualquiera de esas tres la vas a hacer gacho .

También puedes recurrir a quien te haga los cambios o calibración pertinente a tu RS Pike en el DF ( Dynamia - Centro de servicio para suspensiones de bicicleta de montaña ) con Rodrigo Vargas, su negocio se llama 
Dynamia - MTB Suspension Service Center , llámalo a ver que te recomienda.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Creo que si... pero tienes que abrir el cartucho y soltar un resorte que tiene adentro. Lo que no me acuerdo es si pierdes el ajuste de Floodgate o no.
> 
> A mi me sobra un Black Box de una Revelation. Le voy a poner ese a mi Pike y te puedo mandar el original de mi 454 Dual Air U-Turn (normal, no remoto). Pasame tu direccion via PM. Eso si, no sera antes de las primeras 2 semanas de Noviembre.
> 
> El otro que necesitarias es el Dual Flow rebound de la Revelation. Es para tijeras de 150mm, pero si queda. Al menos si queda en mi Pike.


Excelente, muchas gracias Warp.
Te mando un PM con mis datos.
Unas dudas: Crees que lo pueda hacer yo? Tengo algo de experiencia haciendo mecanica básica a las bicis, pero nunca he abierto una tijera. Puedo entrar a RS y ver como se hace, pero se requiere herramientas específicas? (te pregunto porque se ve a leguas que tu si le sabes a esto de los amortigiuadores)
2: Para que necesitaría el Dual Flow Rebound de la revelation?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ................................................................................................................................
> 
> Serengetijack , aquí te va mi recomendación al respecto de bajarle peso a tu bici , como ya mencioné anteriormente , no está tan fácil , pero un medio kilo a un kilo si se puede .
> 
> ...


OK, gracias Lastbiker. Sin embargo, estoy por dejar la bici guardada por un laaargo rato (año sabático), así que no creo que sería un cambio que haría por ahora (sería absurdo, no?). Voy a aceptar la amable oferta de Warp, ya que creo que logarará que el Pike sea bloqueable, cosa que he querido desde que compré la bici.

Tu Ibis se ve hermosísima. No sabía que hubiera amarillas (solo el famoso verde fosforecente "Vitamin Pee Yellow". Es la HD? Que bicicletón! Que dijo Que..."El" bicicletón!! El sueño humedo bicicletero de muchos (incluyéndome). Cuanto te costo el juguetito, si no es indiscreción?
Felicidades por la bici! Si alguna vez quieres sacarle provecho en terrenos selvaticos, ya sabes, por acá hay una rutas de ensueño...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Serengetijack said:


> Hola paisanos bikers!
> Al igual que el post anterior, hasta ahora me doy cuenta de que hay un foro de Mexico en MTBR! Increible! :madman:
> 
> Soy nuevo en esto de los foros, pero no nuevo en el MTB. Con casi 20 años de practicar el deporte, casi, casi que lo conozco desde sus inicios, jeje!
> ...


hola, cuando quieras venderla avisame te la compro,yo tambien tengo una pitch pro 2008 opino igual lo mejor de lo mejor, me gustaria tener otra de reserva, el cambio que hizo specialized de la pitch fue por la stumpjumper evo,pero el precio de la pitch simplemente era muy barato para la bici que es, un tip, si quieres que tu pitch baje aun mejor cambiale la suspesion delantera por una de mas recorrido 150-160 de preferencia una de aire y vas a tener una version de la enduro mas barata y la pitch va a bajar como no te imaginas,saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

brunomu said:


> hola, cuando quieras venderla avisame te la compro,yo tambien tengo una pitch pro 2008 opino igual lo mejor de lo mejor, me gustaria tener otra de reserva, el cambio que hizo specialized de la pitch fue por la stumpjumper evo,pero el precio de la pitch simplemente era muy barato para la bici que es, un tip, si quieres que tu pitch baje aun mejor cambiale la suspesion delantera por una de mas recorrido 150-160 de preferencia una de aire y vas a tener una version de la enduro mas barata y la pitch va a bajar como no te imaginas,saludos


Lo tendré en cuenta. Por ahora no le haré ningún cambio de tijera, quizá más adelante.
Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Unas dudas: Crees que lo pueda hacer yo? Tengo algo de experiencia haciendo mecanica básica a las bicis, pero nunca he abierto una tijera. Puedo entrar a RS y ver como se hace, pero se requiere herramientas específicas?


Si, seguro.

Entra a la pagina de Rock Shox o consulta su pagina en youtube para ver las instrucciones precisas.

Pero cambiar el Motion Control solo require de quitar el tapon de la barra derecha, medir el nivel de aceite (5wt, si tienes una Yamaha a la mano, el Yamalube G-5 sirve muy bien) y ponerlo segun el nivel adecuado (130ml si no me falla la memoria).

Tienes que quitar del cartucho nuevo el ajuste del Floodgate, quitas un candado (circlip) y quitas la perilla de la compresion. De ahi enroscas el cartucho nuevo, pones las perillas otra vez y listo.

Herramientas: Un dado de 24mm (aunque una perica sirve bien si la usas con el cuidado debido), una llave allen (no me acuerdo la medida, creo que 1.5mm) para quitar el dial del Floodgate y una llave para candados exteriores. Hay unas marca truper que valen como 150 pesos que sirven para candados exteriores e interiores.



Serengetijack said:


> 2: Para que necesitaría el Dual Flow Rebound de la revelation?


Realmente no lo necesitas.

La diferencia es que el Dual Flow usa amortiguacion por lainas (laminas o shims) y se siente mas suave sobre terreno muy quebrado que el rebote normal. Es una diferencia sutil, pero que se agradece mucho.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Esa, esa .. La SJ FSR EVO .. esta exelente y ya viene listisisisisima ... con droper post, ISCG tabs, 2 estrellas y chainguard, un grado menos de Head Angle que la SJ FSR .. y aun asi debe de pedalear muy bien

Yo no necesito mas, tengo una Iron Horse 6.6 (ya descontinuada tambien) que cubre mis necesidades DownHilleras .. pero esta algo pesada y no le doy tanto uso (solo cuando me pongo el Full Face), sinceramente como 8 o 10 veces al año.

Pero creo que a esta EVO si le iba a sacar mas provecho. 

Probe una Enduro en un Demo el año pasado ... y la verdad se me hizo muy pesada, y no se me hizo que se pedaleara tan bien, de echo probe una Giant Reign y se pedalea mucho mejor.

Pero esta EVO, con el Brain, creo que debe de avanzar MUCHO mejor que la Enduro


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

En la pagina Lee McCormick hay 2 videos de la EVO ...

Por cierto, Skills los de Curtis Keene, muy buena tecnica

Lee Likes Bikes


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Esa, esa .. La SJ FSR EVO .. esta exelente y ya viene listisisisisima ... con droper post, ISCG tabs, 2 estrellas y chainguard, un grado menos de Head Angle que la SJ FSR .. y aun asi debe de pedalear muy bien
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tienes mi permiso para darme un balazo cuando me veas asi .. es mas .. creo que te lo ruego .. jajaja

Hay limites no?? digo, no te puedes poner lo que encuentres en el cajon de tu hijo .. jajaja


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> rickyx5 said:
> 
> 
> > Esa, esa .. La SJ FSR EVO .. esta exelente y ya viene listisisisisima ... con droper post, ISCG tabs, 2 estrellas y chainguard, un grado menos de Head Angle que la SJ FSR .. y aun asi debe de pedalear muy bien
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Tienes mi permiso para darme un balazo cuando me veas asi .. es mas .. creo que te lo ruego .. jajaja
> 
> Hay limites no?? digo, no te puedes poner lo que encuentres en el cajon de tu hijo .. jajaja


jaja, si, no manches, ya ves ricky?! Y dices que yo tengo un problema con el Spandex?!

ÉL tiene un problema con el Spandex!! Porque para poder quitárselo va a tener que ir con alguien que lo corte con unas tijeras, como despellejando un cochinito! LOL


----------



## aalexxjr (Jun 19, 2012)

*Pitch comp 2011 o stumpjemper fsr comp?*

hola a todos, estoy por adquirir una bike pero aun no me decido por cual, la pitch comp 2011 o o la stumpjumper frs comp.

Aver si me pueden ayudar a decidir.
saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Hola,

Yo solo puedo hablar de la Pitch (no conozco la Stumpjumper) .

La Pitch es una excelente bici si te gusta el "all-mountain" o el "enduro". Es un poco pesada para un estilo tipo cross-country. Sin embargo, si compras la Pitch Comp (que es la que yo tengo) te recomiendo hacerle algunos up-grades. Trae un crank bastante malito, así que un cambio por un SLX o un XT es una gran majora. También te recomiendo comprar o conseguir el Damper para el amortiguador Pitch ya que el que trae no lo tiene y no lo puedes bloquear (Gracias Warp!  ). Algunos cambian tambien el amortiguador trasero (trae un X-fusion) pero para mi ha trabajado de maravilla y no veo porque cambiarlo.

En la página de Specialized de aquí mismo (mtbreview) hay un thread muy bueno solo de Pitch, que te da buenas ideas de los posibles upgrades que le puedes hacer para dejarla aún mejor. Este es el link: http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/pitch-photo-thread-501343.html

Suerte con tu decisión!

Saludos,


----------



## aalexxjr (Jun 19, 2012)

hola amigo serengetijack, gracias por tus sugerencias.
Asi es, yo tambien me inclino mas por la pitch, como soy nuevo en esto ando un poco confuso; tengo un rigida, y hace poco me prestaron una pitch, la probe un par de dias y me encanto como baja, -ya estoy por comprarme una- 

checando en internet vi que tieneesto:
Caracteristicas
RockShox Ario de amortiguador trasero con ajuste de rebote y bloqueo de subidas y eficiente , descensos controlados.
Horquilla RockShox Sektor con150mm de recorrido, amortiguación de aire con dirección de aluminio liviano, Motion Control damper, ajuste de rebote, eje pasante Maxle lite para lograr consistencia y durabilidad.
Palancas de dos piezas Truvativ GXP2 2,1 con anillos 24/36t para mayor rigidez, durabilidad y eficiencia de escalado / descenso.
Frenos disco hidráulicos especiales Avid Elixir 3 R SL y palancas Juicy 3, con rotores G3 Clean Sweep y pastillas orgánicas con soporte de aluminio que prometen máximo poder de frenado.

Saludos y espero nuevas sugerencias de los experts


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Pues los componentes están mucho mejor en esta 2011 que en la mía 2009 cuando la compré. Esa es la que te venden? La de la foto?


----------



## aalexxjr (Jun 19, 2012)

Asi es amigo, ya la aparte; creo que con el uso que ire viendo que componentes poder cambiar, mientas la disfrutare asi como esta.

Apenas hoy empece en este foro y espero seguir, agradezco nuevas sugerencias; ya les ire contando cuando la tenga.

saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Felicidades! Se ve genial! Disfrútala mucho!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

aalexxjr said:


> hola a todos, estoy por adquirir una bike pero aun no me decido por cual, la pitch comp 2011 o o la stumpjumper frs comp.
> 
> Aver si me pueden ayudar a decidir.
> saludos


hola,yo tengo dos pitch armadas un poco diferentes, una con mas recorrido onda all mountain y la otra un poco mas trail o XC, es un cuadro muy versatil lo puedes armar segun el tipo de lugar donde ruedes pero definitivamente si es una bici mas orientada a lugares tecnicos tanto de subidas como bajadas, es cuando mas provecho se le saca y cuando sientes que estas en una bici que aguanta todo y aparte algo que me encanta es que es muy comoda puedes estar horas rodando y no acabas destruido, ahora la stump es buenisima yo tenia una 2009 que el diseño era muy similar a la pitch( que ya la descontinuaron del catalogo de specialized) la vendi porque era talla L y siempre la senti grande pero era igual de buena que la pitch, ahora el modelo nuevo de la stump es totalmente diferente al que yo tenia, lo que e leido es que la nueva stump ya es mas all mountain que los modelos anteriores creo que tiene 140mm de suspension tanto adelante como atras que casi es igual que la pitch,no se que tipo de lugar sea donde ruedes pero estas dos bicis son tanto para subidas largas y tecnicas como para bajadas dificiles, si no ruedeas en lugares asi creo que son mucha bici,por ultimo una pregunta la pitch la estas comprando nueva?porque es muy dificil conseguir una nueva, mucha suerte con tu compra


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

aalexxjr said:


> Asi es amigo, ya la aparte; creo que con el uso que ire viendo que componentes poder cambiar, mientas la disfrutare asi como esta.
> 
> Apenas hoy empece en este foro y espero seguir, agradezco nuevas sugerencias; ya les ire contando cuando la tenga.
> 
> saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimado,

Yo te recomendaría que antes de que tomes tu decisión final veas otras opciones dependiendo de tu presupuesto , de entrada te digo que la Stumpjumper FSR es mucho mas polivalente que la Pitch ,entre esas dos en lo personal con los ojos cerrados me inclino por la Stumpy , además la Stumpjumper es la insignia de Spesh , difícilmente la van a descontinuar.... al revés cada año mejoran la Stumpjumper , por otro lado yo no compraría un modelo que de antemano ya se que está *descontinuado *, solo que de plano me lo estén ofreciendo a mitad de precio .

En la marca Giant también hay buenas opciones , lo que te recomiendo analices a fondo es cual te da mas por el dinero invertido.

De la Pitch que mencionas la horquilla si te puede resultar agradable al igual que el crankset, pero los frenos para descenso agresivo te van a quedar muy cortos , el cassette y las palancas de cambio de plano si están en un nivel muy bajito y ni que decir del headset ese está peor , el amortiguador RS tampoco garantiza estaba mil veces mejor el X fusion que traían antes

En fin que no te coman las ansias :nono:búscale mas y encontraras seguramente mejores opciones:thumbsup:, espero que no sea muy tarde ......

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estimado,
> 
> Yo te recomendaría que antes de que tomes tu decisión final veas otras opciones dependiendo de tu presupuesto , de entrada te digo que la Stumpjumper FSR es mucho mas polivalente que la Pitch ,entre esas dos en lo personal con los ojos cerrados me inclino por la Stumpy , además la Stumpjumper es la insignia de Spesh , difícilmente la van a descontinuar.... al revés cada año mejoran la Stumpjumper , por otro lado yo no compraría un modelo que de antemano ya se que está *descontinuado *, solo que de plano me lo estén ofreciendo a mitad de precio .
> ...


Como siempre el Maestro tiene la razon...:thumbsup:

Yo creo que necesitamos un poco mas de informacion acerca de tu tipo de "ride" y sobre todo tus expectaciones $$$$, pero con lo que nos das Yo tambien me inclinaria for la Stumpy. Tambien la Camber se ve buena como una alternativa un poco mas barata y buena para el trail ya que tiene solo 120 mm de suspension ( si la memoria no me falla ya que no puedo abrir la pagina de specialied para verificar).

En fin, bienvenido al mundo del MTB y a todas las complejas interrogantes que lo componen. My unico consejo es que busques, consultes antes de comprar y que rompas el cochinito por que esto es adictivo y nunca estas conforme con lo que tienes siempre quieres mas ....o no ?

Bike ,I mean Bye


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Te dejo un link de un canal de youtube de un amigo mtbiker de Alemania con algunos videos. Checa cuantas Pitch ves en algunos de los videos de este grupo de bikers alemanes y creeme que te vas a sorprender. La Pitch es una bici muy popular allá y con mucha demanda.

stoneyfromgermany - YouTube

Para mi el hecho de que este modelo esté descontinuado no es un factor importante. Recuerda que Spesh tiene garantía de por vida en todos sus cuadros. Se de casos fidedignos en que si alguien experimentó algún problema con algún cuadro descontinuado, la fábrica lo repone con un modelo similar más reciente.

Por otro lado, veo ahora que estás en Oaxaca. Excelente! Para mi el ciclísmo de montaña es mucho más sobre el monte y la montaña donde ruedas, que sobre los fierros con que lo haces. Allá tienes lugares verdaderamente increibles y muy hermosos para rodar en esta bici, en especial en la Sierra de Juarez. Yo acabo de estar allá un par de semanas con la Pitch y realmente disfruté mucho la montaña Oaxaqueña con esta bici.

Si ya estás decidido y ya apartaste/compraste la bici, como mencionas en un mensaje previo...pues muchas felicidades!. Si no, espera un poco y escucha los comentarios que te hagan los verdaderos expertos de este foro, como lastbiker y otros, y toma la decisión más informada.

Saludos y un abrazo,


----------



## aalexxjr (Jun 19, 2012)

hola a todos, agradezco todos los comentarios que hicieron.

De las dos opciones la stumjumper (que tambien me gusta mucho) ya no la pude conseguir (llego a estar al 50% por final de temporada), pero si pude conseguir la Pitch (apartada) Con un descuento de un 25% aprox.

La Pitch es nueva...y si esto de la MTB es adictivo, empece con una rigida hace 7 meses y me encanto esto; probablemente con el tiempo vaya haciendo mejoras en componentes... ya les estare preguntado...

Los recorridos que he hecho con una rigida van de 30 a 50 km em promedio, con subidas pronunciadas y sus descensos tanto en caminos de terraceria, veredas, y he ido a unas competencias como aficionado que han sido muy buenas. Ovbiamente no creo algun dia poder ganar ninguna...jeje...

Saludos a todos desde Oaxaca de Juarez, Oax.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

aalexxjr said:


> hola a todos, agradezco todos los comentarios que hicieron.
> 
> De las dos opciones la stumjumper (que tambien me gusta mucho) ya no la pude conseguir (llego a estar al 50% por final de temporada), pero si pude conseguir la Pitch (apartada) Con un descuento de un 25% aprox.
> 
> ...


Que bien !!!

Lo importante es que estes contento y que te compres lo que tu quieras. asi que ahora a disfrutar y apreder con las buenas o mals experiencias ..

Cuidate y si algun dia podemos ayudar ...Pues ya sabes donde estamos :thumbsup:


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Excelente decisión Alex! No te vas a arrepentir, creeme (y si algún día lo haces, pues avísame para comprarte la Pitch) :thumbsup:
Bienvenido al club!

Sorry a todos los que odian la marca de la S  (que parecen ser muchos por alguna extraña razón que nunca he acabado de entender).

Avísa cuando la tengas y chance hasta me doy otra vuelta por allá para salir a rodar al monte. Me quedé con muchas ganas de andar en la parte más alta del bosque mesófilo de montaña en la zona de San Isidro, justo bajando Comaltepec en la carretera a Tuxtepec. Una zona espectacularmente hermosa de bosque de niebla de la Sierra de Juarez en Oaxaca. Para mi gusto, el bosque mesófilo mas bonito y mas conservado de México (y mira que conozco casi todos los que quedan en México, incluyendo El Triunfo en Chiapas, El Cielo en Tamaulipas, Manantlán, Jalisco y lo poco que queda en Veracruz, Puebla y Estado de México). Algún día -espero que pronto- regresare para rodar por ese mágico lugar, que espero se conserve como está por mucho tiempo más.

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Sorry a todos los que odian la marca de la S  (que parecen ser muchos por alguna extraña razón que nunca he acabado de entender).
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> [ Amenazo.... ahora si nomásssss que tenga tiempo y y me reviento sobre el teclado con mis deditos Wagnerianos un choro mareador unipersonal acerca de las Spesh the last biker


Zas! Excelente! He leido cosas de los "_*Spesh haters*_" aquí y en dos o tres lugares más y lo digo sincera y respetuosamente: Realmente me divierten muchísimo!!. 

Así que lo espero(amos) con ansia Luis! 

Un abrazo,


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estimado,
> 
> Yo te recomendaría que antes de que tomes tu decisión final veas otras opciones dependiendo de tu presupuesto , de entrada te digo que la Stumpjumper FSR es mucho mas polivalente que la Pitch ,entre esas dos en lo personal con los ojos cerrados me inclino por la Stumpy , además la Stumpjumper es la insignia de Spesh , difícilmente la van a descontinuar.... al revés cada año mejoran la Stumpjumper , por otro lado yo no compraría un modelo que de antemano ya se que está *descontinuado *, solo que de plano me lo estén ofreciendo a mitad de precio .
> ...


hola, creo que un modelo descontinuado no necesariamente significa que no sea bueno hablando de bicis no aplica como si fueran autos, finalmente lo mas importante en la bici es el cuadro,conozco bikers que tienen un rato dandole que tienen sus cuadros stumpjumpers 2005 o 2006 y han comprado el modelo nuevo que es totalmente otra bici y no tiene nada que ver con la que tenian solo el nombre y no se acomodan, en tecnologia no estoy hablando,estoy totalmente de acuerdo que las suspensiones, frenos,transmisiones, etc cada año mejoran, pero en cuadros puede ser que sean un poco mas livianos o resistentes por mejorar el aluminio o el carbono, pero finalmente y a esto es lo que me refiero es a la geometria,es fisica pura, 67grados de head angle y 72 de seat tube angle por ejemplo que es una geometria onda all mountain siempre va a ser eso y si te acomodan esos numeros no importa si el cuadro es el ultimo modelo o uno descontinuado de algunos años atras, me imagino que muchos de nosotros que nos gusta la onda de la bici ya tenemos ciertos numeros de geometria en la cabeza de lo que nos acomoda.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> ... y a esto es lo que me refiero es a la geometria,es fisica pura, 67grados de head angle y 72 de seat tube angle por ejemplo que es una geometria onda all mountain siempre va a ser eso y si te acomodan esos numeros no importa si el cuadro es el ultimo modelo o uno descontinuado de algunos años atras, me imagino que muchos de nosotros que nos gusta la onda de la bici ya tenemos ciertos numeros de geometria en la cabeza de lo que nos acomoda.


Brunomu, ese es un Post Full of win...

Hace poco tuve un ataque de UGI y empece a ver con que podia cambiar mi cuadro. Y me di cuenta que realmente no habia ninguna bici que tuviera ese "ding" que realmente hiciera la diferencia.

Si, habia algunas de carbon, otras que tenian la supersuspension del momento... pero todas revolvian alrededor de mas o menos los mismos numeros de geometria y algunas incluso tenian pequeñas diferencias en geometria que en mi cabecita son un retroceso respecto a mi cuadro.

Y dado que la suspension se puede tunear, pero la geometria ya no tanto y la calidad de construccion de plano ya no, me quedo con mi cuadrito.

Alex... no te vas a decepcionar, la Pitch es una de esas cletas que nadie se explica por que Specialized dejo de hacer, porque se vendia bien y es un bicicleton. Felicidades!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

Odio??? No lo creo. Pienso que son otros sentimientos encontrados y como dice L.B. hay que escribir sobre ello. Asi que ya abriremos ese debate , que para mi es un forma de expresar lo que Specialized significa en el Mountain biking Amor?Odio o a lo mejor los dos sentimientos Juntos, Quien sabe !!! No es facil admitirlo .

Por mi parte , Yo he tenido dos specialized, Jerseys, protecccones, glasses y tengo muy buenos recuerdos de ellos. Seria injusto Odiar algo en lo que pase mucho tiempo y me arranco sonrisas. 
En fin esperare a que alguien abra la caja de Pandora, o maybe is open already!!!!!!

Bike , I mean bye


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

twin said:


> Odio??? No lo creo. Pienso que son otros sentimientos encontrados y como dice L.B. hay que escribir sobre ello. Asi que ya abriremos ese debate , que para mi es un forma de expresar lo que Specialized significa en el Mountain biking Amor?Odio o a lo mejor los dos sentimientos Juntos, Quien sabe !!! No es facil admitirlo .
> 
> Por mi parte , Yo he tenido dos specialized, Jerseys, protecccones, glasses y tengo muy buenos recuerdos de ellos. Seria injusto Odiar algo en lo que pase mucho tiempo y me arranco sonrisas.
> En fin esperare a que alguien abra la caja de Pandora, o maybe is open already!!!!!!
> ...


Oky Doky. Esperemos que se habra la cajita, y si no, capaz que hasta yo traigo el abrelatas, jeje. Estaría chido!
Saludos
Manuel


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

brunomu said:


> hola, creo que un modelo descontinuado no necesariamente significa que no sea bueno hablando de bicis no aplica como si fueran autos, finalmente lo mas importante en la bici es el cuadro,conozco bikers que tienen un rato dandole que tienen sus cuadros stumpjumpers 2005 o 2006 y han comprado el modelo nuevo que es totalmente otra bici y no tiene nada que ver con la que tenian solo el nombre y no se acomodan, en tecnologia no estoy hablando,estoy totalmente de acuerdo que las suspensiones, frenos,transmisiones, etc cada año mejoran, pero en cuadros puede ser que sean un poco mas livianos o resistentes por mejorar el aluminio o el carbono, pero finalmente y a esto es lo que me refiero es a la geometria,es fisica pura, 67grados de head angle y 72 de seat tube angle por ejemplo que es una geometria onda all mountain siempre va a ser eso y si te acomodan esos numeros no importa si el cuadro es el ultimo modelo o uno descontinuado de algunos años atras, me imagino que muchos de nosotros que nos gusta la onda de la bici ya tenemos ciertos numeros de geometria en la cabeza de lo que nos acomoda.


Estoy 100% de acuerdo en lo que dices brunomu.

Y de hecho esto puede representar un problema para Alex, si no ha rodado antes en una Pitch lo suficiente, ya que aunque su geometría es muy cómoda para muchos, estoy seguro que no lo es para todos. Yo tuve la oportunidad de rodar un buen rato en una Pitch antes de decidirme a comprarla y lo hize exactamente por eso: Por lo cómodo que me sentí arriba de la bici. Aunque otras cosas también me gustaron, había otras bicis que me llamaban más la atención así que la compre casi exclusivamente por esa razón.
Saludos,


----------

